# Onkyo 607 impedance - Only 4 and 6?



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

Im going through the setup on my Onkyo 607, and under the speaker setup there is an impedance setup section. However it only gives me the choice of 6 Ohm or 4 Ohm. My speakers are 8 Ohm...and I thought most normal ones where.

Can anyone explain this, is the 607 not capable of 8 Ohm output?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't worry about it. I'm sure 6 Ohm will be fine. Receivers are always capable of driving loads above their rating. It's when the impedance is too low (on the speaker) that they have problems.

That is weird, though. I would have thought the choices would be 4 and 8 Ohms, or 4 Ohms and "6 Ohms or greater" or something like that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its normal for newer receivers to have just a 6ohm setting instead of an 8ohm. Just use the 6ohm and you will be fine.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

In the Onkyo manual for my receiver is says to use the 6 ohm setting for 6 ohm and above speakers. The 6 ohms setting covers 8 ohm speakers :T


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Fantastic! I got my amp slightly used and it didnt come with a manual!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Spadez said:


> Fantastic! I got my amp slightly used and it didnt come with a manual!


Click here This is the Onkyo Europe site and the area for your product. On the right is a link to the downloadable version of the manual for your product. Almost all products have an online manual available. If you don have one its always a good idea to download it just in case :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With Onkyo's, setting it to 4 ohms drastically reduces amplifier output. It is mostly a safety measure to ensure the amplifier is not overloaded. But for an example, when the TX-SR805 was measured, 5 channels driven the output was 100 watts in the 6 ohm setting. When set to 4 ohms, it was under 30 watts per channel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

